# .351 Winchester



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

Would like to use an old 1907 Winchester .351 for deer this year, any Idea where I might find some ammo, Let me re-state that "resonably priced" ammo?

Also anyone out here ever use this for deer before?

Thanks
Ken


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

You can find the ammo at Quality Cartiage Co., or Cabelas. As for the firearm you describe, some owners are converting them over to 357 cal. and for deer enjoy chasing them down:lol:. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Try Old Western Scrounger. They were just purchased, but I cannot remmember by whom. Do a search though and you should be able to find it. I have the company name at home so I can get it later. As for reasonably priced? Well, don't count on it. When you choose to use a weapon in an obsolete cartridge, you must pay to play if you don't load your own.


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

I have not seen anything on a conversion to .357, I know that they are making brass from .357 maximum brass, and with a .352 bore diameter compared to the .358 for the .357's, or even smaller .356 for the 9mm stuff seems like there would be a serious pressure problem there unless you rebarrel the rifle.

Chasing deer is not my favorite thing to do , but with that brings up the question , People use the .357 Mag to hunt deer with , and the .351 shoots faster then a .357, what seems to be the problem with it ?
Only thing I can see might be bullet design, very limited 170 gr round nose soft point, or the 180 gr round nose soft point.

I have checked and found several places that have ammo , but I think 2.00 a round is a little steep,


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

hobtag said:


> I have checked and found several places that have ammo , but I think 2.00 a round is a little steep,


Good luck finding it any cheaper. The major manufactureres don't make it anymore, nor will they ever again. The small batch companies cannot afford to make it for the same price remington sells there green and yellow box ammo. Just the way it is. Stop at every little gun store you ever pass by and you might get lucky and find a dusty box or two hidden in a corner, but even that is a stretch today. Again, just the price one must pay to use such a round. If you're serious about shooting and hunting with this gun or others like it, getting into handloading is a must. Or just pay $40-$50 a box once every year ar two if you don't shoot the gun much. In the big picture, it's not that much money really.

If you make a good shot, I wouldnt worry about having to chase the deer much. the .351 is certainly no long range cartridge, but used within reason will work just fine.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I assume you don't reload? If not, I would find someone who does and have them help you out. Sometimes the guy behind the counter at your local gun shop will assist if you buy the dies/components.....

Buying over the counter for some of the more hard to find calibers is not economical Sometimes it's worth getting started in reloadig just for a gun or two.


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

Actually I reload alot,
Just wasn't really into reloading for this as I don't think I will use it often enough to offset the cost of dies , Brass, Bullets,
Plus what I have heard is that this rifles spits the brass everwhere, could rig up a bag I guess for shooting on the range if need be., 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Win71 (Feb 10, 2003)

There is quite a few boxes and partial boxes of .351 WSL on the auction site, <www.gunbroker.com> right now. You may get a deal there, none of the current bids are out of line.


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

Found a custom reload shop , very resonable, will have ammo this week , around a buck a shot,

so anyone know where I can find a model 71 at ,??


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

www.gunbroker.com

Bring your billfold........:evil:


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

I know they are pricey,, I seen one at midland yesterday, but looked like the guy was working a deal with one of the dealers there so didn't interupt,

but yea they are very pricey, would like to find one no matter what shape , but looking for resonably priced.

Nice show BTW thanks for the info rusty


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.buffaloarms.com/search.htm?step=2&viewfrom=1&numresults=10&searchterm=351+winchester


----------

